# Link-Fade-Effekt auf www.jswelt.de



## Terrance & Philipp (16. September 2001)

Hi!

Ich will den Link-Fade-Effekt unten auf http://www.jswelt.de auf meiner Homepage! Soweit ich das gesehen hab machen die das mit CSS! Ich hab auch schon die CSS Datei runtergeladen kann dort aber keine Klasse fade finden!


----------



## Psyclic (16. September 2001)

hab das file angehängt must nur in *.js umbenennen


----------



## He||cow (18. September 2001)

*?*

ich seh da nix fade?
könnt ihr mir den effect beschreiben - damit ich ihn erkenn?
oder ist faden, das wenn ich über link mouseover fahr der heller wird ? (dann fadets bei mir in o,2 sec)


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (18. September 2001)

Danke

@He||cow Das wenn du über den Link fährst das es dann die Farbe verändert! Aber nich schlagartig sonder schön "soft"!


----------



## He||cow (19. September 2001)

sorry  habs erst heut früh gesehn - ja fadet geil (schieb)

:> :> ey ich schmeiss mich wech hehe 
auf welcher site hast du des gesehen ?
guck mal dort: 

hihihttp://www.jswelt.de/index.php?opencat=JavaScripts&artid=989419979


----------



## S.A.M (23. September 2001)

kann mir mal jemand den code so erklären, dass ich auch die farben an meine page anpassen kann?


----------



## Psyclic (23. September 2001)

```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
document.onmouseover = domouseover;
document.onmouseout = domouseout;

function domouseover() {
  if(document.all){
  srcElement = window.event.srcElement;
  if (srcElement.className.indexOf("fade") > -1) {
        var linkName = srcElement.name;
      fadein(linkName);
      }
      }
}

function domouseout() {
  if (document.all){
  srcElement = window.event.srcElement;
  if (srcElement.className.indexOf("fade") > -1) {
        var linkName = srcElement.name;
      fadeout(linkName);
      }
      }
}

function makearray(n) {
    this.length = n;
    for(var i = 1; i <= n; i++)
        this[i] = 0;
    return this;
}

hexa = new makearray(16);
for(var i = 0; i < 10; i++)
    hexa[i] = i;
hexa[10]="a"; hexa[11]="b"; hexa[12]="c";
hexa[13]="d"; hexa[14]="e"; hexa[15]="f";

function hex(i) {
    if (i < 0)
        return "00";
    else if (i > 255)
        return "ff";
    else
       return "" + hexa[Math.floor(i/16)] + hexa[i%16];}

function setbgColor(r, g, b, element) {
      var hr = hex(r); var hg = hex(g); var hb = hex(b);
      element.style.color = "#"+hr+hg+hb;
}

function fade(sr, sg, sb, er, eg, eb, step, direction, element){
    for(var i = 0; i <= step; i++) {
setTimeout("setbgColor(Math.floor(" +sr+ " *(( " +step+ " - " +i+ " )/ " +step+ " ) + " +er+ " * (" +i+ "/" +step+ ")),Math.floor(" +sg+ " * (( " +step+ " - " +i+ " )/ " +step+ " ) + " +eg+ " * (" +i+ "/" +step+ ")),Math.floor(" +sb+ " * ((" +step+ "-" +i+ ")/" +step+ ") + " +eb+ " * (" +i+ "/" +step+ ")),"+element+");",i*step);
    }
}
function fadeout(element) {
          
    fade(255,255,255, 0,0,0, 25, 1, element);
}

function fadein(element) {

    fade(0,0,0, 255,255,255, 12, 1, element);
}

function fadeIn2(id){
	fade(255,255,255, 88,118,152, 25, 1, id);
}

function fadeOut2(id){
	fade(88,118,152, 255,255,255, 29, 1, id);
}


                                                                
//-->
</script>
```
alles was da jetzt *fett* gedruckt ist könnt ihr ändern 
fade(88,118,152,<-- startfarbe 255,255,255, <-- Endfarbe 29,<-- delay time ( die zeit die der effekt braucht ) 1, id


----------



## S.A.M (23. September 2001)

ich check ja sonst ziemlich viel, aber im moment steh ich da echt auf der leitung!

kannste mir das nochmal audführlicher erklären (am besten anhand eines beispiels mit weis und blau    )

sorry, aber das check ich echt nich........habs scho probiert!

thx

S.A.M


----------



## Psyclic (23. September 2001)

aaaaaaalso nochmal für die etwas langsameren unter uns:

wenn du nen fade effekt von blau nach weiss oder umgekehrt haben willst dann nimm einfach die farbwerte

255,255,255 --->für weiss
51,0,255 ---> für n knalliges blau

dies fügst du dann an den entsprechenden stellen ein


----------



## S.A.M (24. September 2001)

dankeschön.......ich werds mal probieren.........


----------



## Christoph (12. Dezember 2001)

*___*

echt geiler Effekt. kennt sonst noch jemand solche Effekte??

mfgf Hochi      

GEWALTIG


----------

